

Physical memory attacks via Firewire/DMA  - sciurus
http://www.hermann-uwe.de/blog/physical-memory-attacks-via-firewire-dma-part-1-overview-and-mitigation

======
jwcacces
This attack method is as old as dirt.

Besides, everyone in the world knows once you have physical access to the
machine, you can do whatever you want to it. Firewire's DMA buys you nothing
when you've already got the keys to the kingdom.

